# UFC 141 - Your predictions



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What are your pics in the next UFC ?

* Main card*
Heavyweight bout: Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem[sup][1][/sup]
Lightweight bout: Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone[sup][1][/sup]
Welterweight bout: Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks[sup][1][/sup]
Light Heavyweight bout: Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson[sup][1][/sup]
Featherweight bout: Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes[sup][1][/sup]
* Preliminary card (televised)*
Featherweight bout: Ross Pearson vs. Junior Assunção[sup][1][/sup]
Lightweight bout: Anthony Njokuani vs. Danny Castillo[sup][1][/sup]
* Preliminary card (Facebook)*
Welterweight bout: Dong Hyun Kim vs. Sean Pierson[sup][1][/sup]
Lightweight bout: Jacob Volkmann vs. Efrain Escudero[sup][1][/sup]
Welterweight bout: Matt Riddle vs. Luis Ramos[sup][1][/sup]
Featherweight bout: Manvel Gamburyan vs. Diego Nunes[sup][1][/sup]


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For me,

Lesner
Diaz
Fitch
Gustafsson
Phan


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You have picked well hrawk, EXCEPT Overeem will kill lesner if he can stay on his feet, and can avoid takedowns! Go Overeem!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I picked Lesner based more on wanting to see him win!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

First round ko: Overeem


----------



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't believe Dong Hyun Kim is still relegated to the undercard. He's so entertaining to watch!

I hope Lesnar loses, he's a big jerk


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, he gonna get a whooping...sorry hrawk


----------

